# How to recognize counterfeited Nikon accessories



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

https://nikoneurope-en.custhelp.com...sion/L3RpbWUvMTMwNzUzMTI1MS9zaWQvbjZQWm8tdms=


----------

